# دورة اعداد مهندس كاملة 2013 ( الباشمهندس احمد ممدوح ) معيد بمنشئات خرسانية هندسة الزقازيق



## eng mohager (29 مارس 2013)

دورة اعداد مهندس كاملة 2013 ( الباشمهندس احمد ممدوح ) معيد بمنشئات خرسانية هندسة الزقازيق ربنا يباركلة يارب ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتة ولكن هذة الدورة مبنطلق جديد ومحاولة لاستفادة القصوى من احدث البرامج وان شاء الله عن قريب محاولة لحل نفس المشروع ببرنامج الريفيت هعرض الفكرة وربنا يسهل الحال 

المشروع كامل على اليوتيوب 

‫اعداد مهندس ( م / احمد ممدوح 2013 ) ZAG‬‎ - YouTube

الحلقة الاولى 
col & axes1 الحصة الثانية لكورس اعداد مهندس - YouTube

الحلقة الثانية 

col & axes-2( اعداد مهندس (م / احمد ممدوح - YouTube

الحلقة الثالثة 

CAD TO SAFE 2 اعداد مهندس ( م / احمد ممدوح ) الحصة الثالثة - YouTube

الحلقة الرابعة 

STAIRS اعداد مهندس ( م / احمد ممدوح ) - YouTube

الحلقة الخامسة 

‫اعداد مهندس (م / احمد ممدوح ) تسليح البلاطة SLAB RFMT‬‎ - YouTube

الحلقة السادسة 

test-1 اعداد مهندس - YouTube

الحلقة السابعة 

ETABS 1 اعداد مهندس ( م / احمد ممدوح ) جزاة الله خيرا - YouTube

الحلقة الثامنة 

ETABS 2 اعداد مهندس (م / احمد ممدوح ) - YouTube

الحلقة التاسعة 

CSI COLUMN - YouTube

الحلقة العاشرة 

RAFT - YouTube

الحلقة الحادية عشر 

BEAM DESIGN - YouTube

الحلقة الثانية عشر والاخيرة 

SLAB RESULT - YouTube



شكر وتقدير لكل من ساهم فى هذا العمل الخيرى و الدورة القيمة هذة والباشمهندس المحترم احمد ممدوح ربنا يباركلة يارب ويعينة واسرة احلى حياة وكل من ساهم فى هذا العمل الذين لا نستطيع ان ننكر فضلهم الكبير فى اقامة هذة الدورات فى كلية هندسة الزقازيق والمحاولة للنهوض بمستوى الخريج و جعل مستوى مدنى الزقازيق فى اعلى المستويات ان شاء الله 

UPLOADED BY ENG MOHAGER ( ENG : M . A . N ) THANKS GOD


----------



## المهندس الامين (29 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## easy المحلاوى (29 مارس 2013)

بجد والله كورس اكتر من رائع جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eng.adham13 (29 مارس 2013)

تسلم يا هندسة
بس لو ينفع ترفع ملفات الدورة دى يبقى فل اوى


----------



## ahmed7788 (1 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engman92 (1 أبريل 2013)

يا ريت لو روابط للدورة علي الميديافير............. وفي كل الاحوال جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## خالد الأزهري (1 أبريل 2013)

تم تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## mohammad1011 (1 أبريل 2013)

مشكووووووووور على الموضوع وابنتظار كل جديد


----------



## انور الاستشاري (3 أبريل 2013)

جهودك مشكوره :: بارك الله تعالى بجهدكم و وقتكم و جعل الباري عز و جل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم

لو ترفع لنا ملفات الاتوكاد و اي مرفقات استخدمت للشرح بالدوره .......... تحياتي


----------



## محمودشمس (3 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed faisl (4 أبريل 2013)

فين الحلقة الاولى ياجماعه


----------



## hassananas (6 أبريل 2013)

جهودك عظيمه ابدعت يا اخي :: بارك الله تعالى بجهدكم و وقتكم و جعل الله عز و جل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم
كثر الله من امثالك ورفع قدرك 
لو ترفع لنا ملفات الاتوكاد و اي مرفقات استخدمت للشرح بالدوره ..........اظن انه في البدايه حاجه ناقصه يا ريت تتكرم وتنضاف
تحياتي


----------



## eng_m.magdi (7 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا م / أحمد ممدوح على ما قدمته ونسأل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل في حيزان حسناتك اللهم آمييين​


----------



## eng.ahmedyounes (7 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## mohandes_85 (10 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خير​


----------



## مهندس مدني قريبا (11 أبريل 2013)

مشكورين جدا


----------



## bboumediene (12 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (13 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا وزادكم من علمه


----------



## رزق فرج رزق (15 أبريل 2013)

ربنا يجازي اسره احلي حياه في طاعه الله كل خير ويجازي المهندس أحمد إيهاب 
والمهندس أحمد ممدوح علي هذا العمل التطوعي وفقهم الله الي كل خير


----------



## Eng.ASHII (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## هاني علي 26 (16 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## gorgoniser (16 أبريل 2013)

Good job:20:


----------



## محمد النواري (17 أبريل 2013)

شكرا وبالتوفيق دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## OsamaRefatt (19 أبريل 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
جزاكم الله خيرا 
)))))))


----------



## mahmoud789 (19 أبريل 2013)

شكرا ​جزيلا​ وجزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## qxzcd (19 أبريل 2013)

​بالله عليكم اين المحاضره الاولى حتى نبدا فى هذه الدورة 
كل هذا العمل والجهد يكون بلا فائده بدون المحاضره الاولى وهى cad to safe 1
​


----------



## انور الاستشاري (19 أبريل 2013)

الدوره رائعه جدا و الشرح مستفيض و بارك الباري عز و جل بوقتكم و جهدكم

ممكن ملفات الاوتوكاد و باقي الملفات المستخدمه في الشرح يا ريت لو ترفعها حتى تعم الفائده

شكرا ............... بالتوفيق للمزيد من الشروحات


----------



## freesoft (20 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر اخى الكريم


----------



## abdelhamed hataba (22 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ..مجهود رائع ..وفى انتظار مزيد من العطاء


----------



## tariq8 (25 أبريل 2013)

شكرا على جهودكم


----------



## حمدي شققي (25 أبريل 2013)

المحاضرة الأولى موجودة في ملف اليوتيوب


----------



## mahmoud elhabashy (28 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا يابشمهندس  ربنا يزيدك من علمه يارب


----------



## layth77 (30 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن رابط المحاضرة الاولى لو سمحتوا لان بحثت عنها كثير ولم اجدها


----------



## هانى حميده (1 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا​
​


----------



## asoma ovely (3 مايو 2013)

جزااااااااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (3 مايو 2013)

الله ينور


----------



## body55 (3 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااا......................................................................


----------



## م/محمد الهندي (5 مايو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_salamony (7 مايو 2013)

تسلم ياهندسة وربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك 
ولو تكرمت ترفع الدورة كاملة تبقي عسل اوى


----------



## soklana (8 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود الكامل (8 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزيت خيرا


----------



## محمود الكامل (9 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خير وبارك فيك


----------



## Mohamad Osama (9 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (12 مايو 2013)

الحمد لله على بذل المعروف


----------



## خالد الأزهري (16 مايو 2013)

سيتم فك التثبيت عن الموضوع واضافته الى مكتبة الشروح
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Aymn_asi (1 أغسطس 2013)

:5:*ملفات الدوره على الرابط ده
http://www.mediafire.com/download/p3585lhd0al916m/CEP_ENg.AhMeD.MaMDouH.Project1.rar

سلام *


----------



## zero call (2 أغسطس 2013)

جميل جدا ....... بس ياريت حضرتك ترفع الحصه الاولى ...... عشان مش لقيها


----------



## مصطفي الوزير (12 أغسطس 2013)

ربنا يجازي اسره احلي حياه في طاعه الله كل خير ويجازي المهندس أحمد إيهاب 
والمهندس أحمد ممدوح علي هذا العمل التطوعي وفقهم الله الي كل خير


----------



## نيودريل (12 أغسطس 2013)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/eng375304/


----------



## archivil (2 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 

الحلقة Cad to safe 1 مش مرفوعة على اليوتيوب ولكني وجدتها ملحقة مع حلقة Cad to safe 2

واليكم الرابط
http://www.mediafire.com/download/t...Ahmed.Mamdouh_Uploaded.By.Abdualah.Gameel.rar

[h=1][/h]
[h=1][/h]


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (24 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس ..مجهود رائع ..وفى انتظار مزيد من العطاء

بس محتاجين باقي الدوره ؟؟​


----------

